# Anyone know where can I adopt Aldabra/ Galapagos from?



## Sunrise (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I like aldabra and galapagos so much. I wanted to have more of them. Anyone know where could I get them and send them to Indonesia?

Its going to be my longgg term project to breed them and fill my yard with them.

TIA

Right now I have one baby aldabra, and she is growing so fast.
I am still looking for another one to company her. but its hard to find one that is smooth, not piramiding and has high dome.


----------



## Greg T (Mar 23, 2009)

I saw some listed on Kingsnake, but not sure if they will ship overseas.


----------



## Laura (Apr 5, 2009)

Hope you have a HUGE yard!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 23, 2009)

i have a galap. there was one in daytona beach, fl being for sale, but it just sold. go to conventions and ask people.... its all about who you know. like jeff gee, in AZ, he breeds them.


----------



## Laura (Aug 23, 2009)

speaking of scams, was that person for real? or just a big dreamer? 
Reality check...


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought they were for real, however, they are in Indonesia and I doubt we could have helped. The picture was of a very young Aldab, but I couldn't make out the writing in the corner. I suppose it might have been a copied picture. Who knows?

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Aug 23, 2009)

The writing says MULTIPLY...
I used to do Big cat rescue and the stories and dreams I heard all the time of people with a heart of gold wanting to save tigers by breeding them and setting them free etc.. It just doesnt work that way.. good intentions, but reality....
etc etc.


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 2, 2009)

@spikethebest: unfortunately I cant go to the conventions..trying to find one who can export to Asia.
@Laura: which one is scam/ big dreamer?
@emysemys: its from my multiply. Hope nobody else copied the picture.
@Laura: I hope someone could save tigers ... unfortunately many people hunt them


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 15, 2009)

hey sunrise wer u get the grass your tortoise on i need to get grass with no pesticides that my tortoise can graze on lol


----------



## gummybearpoop (Nov 16, 2009)

spikethebest said:


> i have a galap. there was one in daytona beach, fl being for sale, but it just sold. go to conventions and ask people.... its all about who you know. like jeff gee, in AZ, he breeds them.



I hear Jeff Gee hasn't bred them in a while. Jeff Gee brokers (buys animals from other breeders and resells) a lot of animals.

I believe there is one individual in Florida breeding galapagos tortoises on a somewhat regular basis.


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 16, 2009)

EJ said he has some for sale in the thread where sulcatatortman wanted one. Ask him if he ships that far


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks for the info.
still cannot find the way to ship it from US. anyone?


----------



## -EJ (Nov 20, 2009)

You're not going to find anyone that is going to give you any Galap or Aldabra.

I believe there is a dealer in Singapore who sells them. If you're seriously interested in buying any email me directly at [email protected] and I'll send you my friends contact info if you would like.




Sunrise said:


> thanks for the info.
> still cannot find the way to ship it from US. anyone?


----------

